# Biltmore Estate tragedy.....



## stillhunter (Jul 21, 2022)

I assume the tree or the limb should of been cut down and not cabled.....









Wife sues Biltmore Estate after husband killed by falling tree during visit :: WRAL.com


A woman is suing the Biltmore Estate in Asheville after a tree fell on her family's car last month, killing her husband.




www.wral.com


----------



## PP4218 (Nov 1, 2022)

Link not working


----------



## Parkerpusher (Nov 1, 2022)

I live nearby. This surprised me when I first heard if it, they are usually not slow to take down dangerous trees or even have logging companies thin timber. Just an unfortunate accident.


----------

